

Why I'm sick to death of being a woman in tech - blader
https://medium.com/@nikkidurkin99/why-im-sick-to-death-of-being-a-woman-in-tech-5a38e8b77e59?source=tw-552efa9e6b51-1411336687260

======
glandium
I think there are two additional elements other than her being a woman for all
she described, that probably contribute as much: she's young, and attractive.
The former alone is enough for most of her examples to work equally with male
recipients. In fact, I've seen some of them (or similar situations) happen to
males.

Not that I want to downsize the problem women in tech face, but this not,
actually, _only_ a gender problem. And, let's face it, it's not only a tech
problem.

------
breadbox
This is a good perspective -- pointing out e.g. how when the media even tries
to report on how casual sexism affect the industry, it usually mangles the
real issues beyond recognition. The title doesn't really do the article
justice.

